# Caught in the act!!!



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Happened upon my Escudo helping me identify if they are a pair....


















I (being insensitive as I am) got caught up working on installing my misting system and tested it breaking up the love scene. Hopefully they were all finished but the cigarette.....


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Very nice find, congrats. One of my favorite looking Pums.


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

Do you know what the viny plant is, with the small round leaves? I have 2 of these, and would like to know what they are


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Unfortunately plants are not my strong point....I am sure someone will pipe up though...


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like a type of Pilea to me. (Baby tears? maybe)
Very cool frogs, good luck with the eggs!


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

I believe that is a *Peperomia Isabella*, I just added that plant to my tank.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Are these the ones you got from me?


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Yah Aaron....these guys are yours....


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

AWESOME!!! I think you were one of the first 5-9 offspring and the first I`ve heard to get them breeding. If you remember which pairs the 2 offspring were from I could shoot you frogtracks reg #`s if I haven`t already.
Great job!!! Congratulations, this is why I do this stuff!!! You made my day!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats! great job.


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Chris,
Congrats they do great for me as well, btw i dig the hong kong phooey avatar, #1 super guy. HAHA.
Charles

Aaron,
My escudo's that i got from you have already raised two successful froglet's and there are at least three tads in the viv now as well.
Charles


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi Charles, Awesome!! That`s a pretty hi success rate for the 1st dozen or less froglets. You guys are doin great!!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Congrats! Is nice to see people are having success w/ them!


----------

